# Near clipless moment



## Easytigers (4 May 2015)

Hi all,

I've found the joy of being able to tow my 7yr old round some of the back lanes of the county (I'm not even going to pretend that he pedals!!!). We've had the tag-along a few weeks and all has gone smoothly...until yesterday. Just as we pulled into the car park where our garage is (we share a block of garages close to the house), I unclipped my left foot and Isaac pulled the bike over to the right. Luckily I (just) managed to get my foot out in time and didn't fall.

I've had a couple of clipless moments before and just laugh them off but I really don't want it to happen with Isaac on the bike as I think it would put him off forever. I know the quickest solution is to go back to flats but I hate them. So I wondered whether anyone had any ideas or just to know if other people go clipless with a tag-along.


----------



## raleighnut (4 May 2015)

If you're on SPD swap over to the 'multi-release' cleats that allow an upward release as well (SH-56? they've also got a big M stamped into them) should let you get your foot out a bit quicker in that situation.


----------



## Easytigers (4 May 2015)

raleighnut said:


> If you're on SPD swap over to the 'multi-release' cleats that allow an upward release as well (SH-56? they've also got a big M stamped into them) should let you get your foot out a bit quicker in that situation.


Thanks Raleighnut...not heard of them before. I'll have a quick Google!


----------



## Puddles (4 May 2015)

I don't go clipless at any time... I am not sure I would want to with a small person in tow... especially knowing how they can lean suddenly to one side causing the balance to go off... but then as I don't do clipless I don't know how used to getting them out you get or how quickly you can do it which I would think is only something you can judge.

The sudden lean or moving around in the seat was something I had to get used to after changing up from a trailer to a weehoo, as the trailer would remain upright if my bike was on its side, wherease the weehoo would not..


Easytigers said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've found the joy of being able to tow my 7yr old round some of the back lanes of the county (I'm not even going to pretend that he pedals!!!). .



This is more disturbing to me  get him to pedal, else it wears you out and not him... this was another reason I moved to the wee hoo a year or so ago ... Squidge (now 9 y/o) would be shattered and so would I after a long ride... User76 (Now 4 y/o) would not be at all as she had simply sat and sung and played in the trailer... after cracking the whip on the weehoo she would come back shattered too 

.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (4 May 2015)

Its not about whether you love or hate flat pedals its about safety and happiness of an unpredictable loved one you can't see when both sat in your respective positions. Also your own potential for injury if you do get wobbled off. 

Best solution until you/kids are 100% confident and competent in tagging along is flats whatever you think of them.

2nd best solution is consider dual sided, e.g. Shimano M324, pedals and you unclip to the flat side while you're still moving quickly enough for gyroscopic effect to help save any wobbles as you are getting ready to slow or stop.


----------



## Angry Blonde (4 May 2015)

Can you not learn him to ride his own bike ? Not that its an easy task my five year old girl is having none of it


----------



## Easytigers (4 May 2015)

Angry Blonde said:


> Can you not learn him to ride his own bike ? Not that its an easy task my five year old girl is having none of it


I did try! It was just the balance, steering, pedalling and braking that he couldn't get... Other than that he was fine!


----------



## simon the viking (4 May 2015)

Angry Blonde said:


> Can you not learn him to ride his own bike ? Not that its an easy task my five year old girl is having none of it



Little-un (7 at the time) wasn't bothered about learning and just kept showing no effort when we tried..... Until he came back his mates house upset because the others there could... Within an hour he sorted it .... Positive peer pressure we called it... Cost me a new bike though as his old one was too small


----------



## derrick (4 May 2015)

Did London to Cambridge last year with clipless. Never had a problem.


----------



## Easytigers (5 May 2015)

derrick said:


> Did London to Cambridge last year with clipless. Never had a problem.


That's very cool! Never thought to attach one to a road bike!


----------

